# Painting license



## painter ed (Apr 10, 2008)

Hi there,
i just moved here from ireland and i have been a painting contractor (commercial, industrial and residencial)for over 30 years. i was looking for a job as foreman but to no avail. i m now looking to get my license and start fresh but feel i am getting the run around.

how do i get a painting license to work in Hillsborough?

Please help

Eddie the Painter


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Where is Hillsborough?

Has anyone mentioned urinating in a boot yet?


----------



## C.C.R. (May 19, 2006)

I never heard of needing a "painting" license. :blink: I think your getting the run-around for a reason.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Hillsborough,FL Painting license application :thumbsup:


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

All states have different regulations on who needs a license and such. 

Check with the town you live in and see what they require, also check with the state also.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

C.C.R. said:


> I never heard of needing a "painting" license. :blink: I think your getting the run-around for a reason.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Brevard County,FL painting license requirements A Painting and Business law Test is required too.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

One of the business law questions goes like this:

An attorney in a partnership charges a client $300 or whatever for something and the client misreads the $300 and sends three thousand.

Should he split the $2700 with his partner, or keep it all?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

cleveman said:


> One of the business law questions goes like this:
> 
> An attorney in a partnership charges a client $300 or whatever for something and the client misreads the $300 and sends three thousand.
> 
> Should he split the $2700 with his partner, or keep it all?


Actually the business Law is a pretty tricky test.

Similar example: A contractor is subject to the provisions of the federal Fair Labor Standards act. The contractor has a government contract, and the work week begins @ 7:00 am each Monday. Employees work 8 hr. day's w/ a 30 min. lunch. When will the work week end?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

Sounds like a pretty effective restraint of trade.

As for your question, who the heck knows? I suppose starting at 0700 is illegal, so the first hour is time and a half. And there are not two 15 minute breaks mentioned, so there is an extra hour being worked every day. So on Friday, there are only 4 hours left to work. The first hour counts as 1 1/2 hours, so only 2 1/2 hours remain after 0800. At 1000 a 15 minute break is due. 

My answer is go home at 1015. By that time, 40 hours have been earned.

Let me know if I can pick up a paintbrush in the sunshine state.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

cleveman said:


> As for your question, who the heck knows? I suppose starting at 0700 is illegal, so the first hour is time and a half. And there are not two 15 minute breaks mentioned, so there is an extra hour being worked every day. So on Friday, there are only 4 hours left to work. The first hour counts as 1 1/2 hours, so only 2 1/2 hours remain after 0800. At 1000 a 15 minute break is due.
> 
> My answer is go home at 1015. By that time, 40 hours have been earned.
> 
> Let me know if I can pick up a paintbrush in the sunshine state.


:no: 
It's not a trick question.

*Can anyone answer this question?*



Sir Mixalot said:


> Similar test question: A contractor is subject to the provisions of the federal Fair Labor Standards act. The contractor has a government contract, and the work week begins @ 7:00 am each Monday. Employees work 8 hr. day's w/ a 30 min. lunch. When will the work week end?


----------



## THINKPAINTING (Feb 24, 2007)

Can you?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

THINKPAINTING said:


> Can you?


Monday @ 6:59 am. :whistling 7 day's x 24 hrs = 168 hr work week.


----------



## Ranger Rohland (Jan 28, 2005)

painter ed said:


> Hi there,
> i just moved here from ireland and i have been a painting contractor (commercial, industrial and residencial)for over 30 years. i was looking for a job as foreman but to no avail. i m now looking to get my license and start fresh but feel i am getting the run around.
> 
> how do i get a painting license to work in Hillsborough?
> ...



Eddie,

It's not a run around. It's called regulation. And we need more of it. Especially in the painting business.

It helps to cut down on the unscrupulous contractors. I like to call them station wagon bandits. The fly-by-nighters. The jack-legs. You know the ones.........

Anyway, I applied for and took the Hillsborough exam in 2000. Information on the company that administered the test is below:

Experior
2100 NW 53rd Avenue
Gainesville, FL 32653
Phone: 800-280-3926
Fax: 352-336-4513

Not sure if they are still the ones handling it.

There were actually two tests. Painting and Business Law. Open book tests at that. Reference materials can be published from local trade bookstores. If my memory serves me right I paid about $325 for the books.

The painting books included:
1. Code of Federal Regulations, Title 29, Part 1926 (OSHA)
2. Painting and Decorating Craftsman's Manual and Textbook (PDCA)
3. Waterproofing the Building Envelope
4. Blast Off 2, Your Guide to Safe and Efficient Sandblasting

The business law book was The 2000 Florida Edition of the Contractors Reference Manual.

The painting test had 60 questions and was three hours long and the business law test had 50 questions and was two hours long. Some of the questions were based on field experience and knowledge of basic trade practices.

So that's my two cents.

Good luck!


Tom Rohland, Jr.


----------



## MakDeco (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't how much more info needs to be posted here, looks like we have a one poster... He has not been back on since the first post.


----------



## bts painting (Sep 28, 2010)

*??*

I would say it would end @ 3:30 Friday. 
The only regulation in that ? is u have 2 work 8 hrs 2 receive a unpaid lunch break.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

bts painting said:


> I would say it would end @ 3:30 Friday.
> The only regulation in that ? is u have 2 work 8 hrs 2 receive a unpaid lunch break.


 Well you would get that question wrong on the test I took. :no:


----------



## bts painting (Sep 28, 2010)

So what would be the correct answer?


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Here-->


Sir Mixalot said:


> Monday @ 6:59 am. :whistling 7 day's x 24 hrs = 168 hr work week.


----------



## bts painting (Sep 28, 2010)

I will keep that in mind 4 i am about to take the lee county exam. i.e, i still think that"s a dumb ? and a dumb answer (not calling u dumb). The ? said the worker works 8hr a day plus the 30 min consumed 4 lunch, ? didnt say any overtime so 40 work hours plus the 30 min each day..I painted a post office and was not allowed 2 work around the clock! I work 4 the usps and was not allowed over the 40 hr. i didn't c anthing under the act to think otherwise. How do u know u didn't get that answer wrong? thought they wouldn't show u what u messed, just the score? please explain what i am not understanding.


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

2 1/2 year old thread...

oh well.

No painting licence here in CO.

I wish there was, even though I know I'd have to study like hell to pass the test.


----------



## bts painting (Sep 28, 2010)

Whatever! Skip the test and wear a mask when u spray!


----------



## Steve Richards (Mar 7, 2006)

*The Following User Says 
Thank You to bts painting 
For This Useful Post:* Steve Richards (today)


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

bts painting said:


> Whatever! Skip the test and wear a mask when u spray!


Easy for you to say.
$500.00 fine per guy if you don't have a painting license Here!:boxing:


----------



## bts painting (Sep 28, 2010)

I am licensed. Just not in the county of Lee. I am able to work in many county, however because of some types of painters, some county require a lot of extra BS. U ready to explain the BS ?, not give a back door sideways answer? The BS distracts me from scratching out bids.:gun_bandana:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Actually the business Law is a pretty tricky test.
> 
> Question: A contractor is subject to the provisions of the federal Fair Labor Standards act. The contractor has a government contract, and the work week begins @ 7:00 am each Monday. Employees work 8 hr. day's w/ a 30 min. lunch. When will the work week end?


 


bts painting said:


> I would say it would end @ 3:30 Friday.
> The only regulation in that ? is u have 2 work 8 hrs 2 receive a unpaid lunch break.


Unless you started the job on a day other than Monday.



bts painting said:


> I will keep that in mind 4 i am about to take the lee county exam. i.e, i still think that"s a dumb ? and a dumb answer (not calling u dumb). *The ? said the worker works 8hr a day *plus the 30 min consumed 4 lunch, ? didnt say any overtime so 40 work hours plus the 30 min each day..I painted a post office and was not allowed 2 work around the clock! I work 4 the usps and was not allowed over the 40 hr. i didn't c anthing under the act to think otherwise. How do u know u didn't get that answer wrong? thought they wouldn't show u what u messed, just the score? please explain what i am not understanding.


It acutually said *employees.* 
Again you are assuming all employees are working the same shifts.
Just because someone works the weekend does not mean that is overtime hours.




bts painting said:


> I am licensed. Just not in the county of Lee. I am able to work in many county, however because of some types of painters, some county require a lot of extra BS. U ready to explain the BS ?, not give a back door sideways answer? The BS distracts me from scratching out bids.:gun_bandana:


How is this a backdoor sideway's answer?


Sir Mixalot said:


> Monday @ 6:59 am. *7 day's x 24 hrs = 168 hr work week*.


It really has nothing to do with 40 hrs or 30 minute lunches.
That's why I said


> Actually the business Law is a pretty tricky test.


I hope this helps.
Good luck on your test. :biggrin:


----------



## bts painting (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks!!


----------

